# Mountain Dew Bottle Date?



## ren (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could give me information on this Mountain Dew bottle I found.  When is it from, is it worth anything.  I can't find any info on it.  It says around the top:  Dispose of Properly, no refill, then has a fancy bumpy ring going around. In the middle:  Mountain Dew   R, 16 fl.oz. (1 pt.),  & has a fancy bumpy ring  around bottom,  and would take a screw on top.  I am going to try and post some pics.


----------



## ren (Jun 10, 2006)

here is another pic, and it is glass too


----------



## ren (Jun 10, 2006)

this is also a squaty short neck bottle if that helps


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 10, 2006)

that is a no deposite no return bottle from the 60's. as to value , you might want to track a few on ebay. around here about $3. just depends how bad someone wants one.


----------



## ren (Jun 12, 2006)

thanks for the info!


----------

